
Ask HN: What are you working on this month? (September 2018) - cx42net
IndieHackers (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;what-are-you-working-on-this-month-august-2018-5e474c529e) and &#x2F;r&#x2F;startups (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;startups&#x2F;comments&#x2F;93o0gf&#x2F;share_your_startup_august_2018&#x2F;) does that every month and the community enjoy sharing their project. It also helps get the word out and receive some feedback.<p>I haven&#x27;t seen something similar on HN so I think it&#x27;d be nice to have it here too, hence this post.<p>Include the name of your project with a link, an elevator pitch and your biggest goal for September.
======
cx42net
On my side, I'm working on PDFShift
([https://pdfshift.io](https://pdfshift.io)) - An API to convert HTML data to
PDF with a single POST request.

I have my project scheduled for being featured on ProductHunt on September 11
and hope to make the most of it.

My objective is to double the number of customer in September :)

------
brogrammer2019
I am making hundreds of updates to free programming books; thanks to the
hundreds of people who have emailed me feedback and changes

Link: [http://books.goalkicker.com/](http://books.goalkicker.com/)

------
canadiancreed
Myself I'm working on a random family tree generator for a DND game that a
friend of mine is running, and then moving to an ETL/website using Spring that
I've been doing off and on for a few months.

